# 1 Jähriges Praktikum



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Nachdem ich die 12te klasse der Oberstufe abgescvhlossen habe und leider nicht die Abiturzulassung bekomme brauche ich nun ein 1 Jähriges Praktikum um meine Fachhochschulreife zu erlangen.

Ich habe leider keine ahnung was ich machen könnte, jeder ansatz einer idee fehlt mir.

Wichtig an dem Betrieb ist das es ein Ausbildungsbetrieb ist.
Und was mir persöhnlich wichtig ist das ich mich nicht überarbeite, das heißt ich will es so einfach wie möglich haben.
Das Praktikum soll also weder stressig noch physisch anstrengend sein.

habt ihr vieleicht eine Idee welcher Beruf geeignet wäre ?

viele Grüße und vielen dank Jon_x


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

komm bei uns in die firma das musst du am anfang nur in der zentrale sitzen und das ist wirklich nicht schwer oder viel arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich finds immer wieder witzig

aber davon ab bekommt man als prakti oder azubi eh nur scheiss zu machen, es heisst nicht um sonst lehrjahre sind keine herrenjahre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> komm bei uns in die firma das musst du am anfang nur in der zentrale sitzen und das ist wirklich nicht schwer oder viel arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was machst du denn ?
das ganze muss ja in Bremen sein weil ich noch bei meienn Eltern wohne und eigenne wohnung ist finanziell nicht drinn.


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Na also mal im ernst:
-Ich will mich nicht überarbeiten
-kurze Arbeitszeit
-Keine körperliche arbeit
-nicht zuviel denken müssen
-Ahh ich könnt mir nen Fingernagel abbrechen
-Früh Feierabend
-spät anfangen

Und da fragen sich die Leute, warum viele Betriebe einfach nicht mehr ausbilden wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Werd Beamter oder Politiker.....


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (10. Juli 2008)

Such dir ein Kaufmännisches Praktikum. Ich bin atm n Azubi , und das ist echt low. Nur ans telefon gehn und Anschreiben Aufsetzen ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> was machst du denn ?
> das ganze muss ja in Bremen sein weil ich noch bei meienn Eltern wohne und eigenne wohnung ist finanziell nicht drinn.


keine ahnung als was unsere praktikanten immer hier waren die sind halt alle zuerst mal in die zentrale gesetzt worden bei uns da kann man halt nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

Schnabbel schrieb:


> Na also mal im ernst:
> -Ich will mich nicht überarbeiten
> -kurze Arbeitszeit
> -Keine körperliche arbeit
> ...


daher auch mein schlusssatz


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Schnabbel schrieb:


> Na also mal im ernst:
> -Ich will mich nicht überarbeiten
> -kurze Arbeitszeit
> -Keine körperliche arbeit
> ...



fingenägel hab ich keine, kurze arbeitzzeit ist mir wuscht arbeite auch nachts, nicht zuvuiel denken müssen auch wurscht, früh feierabend auch wurscht, spät anfangen ok ich würd eher spät nachmittags bis nachts arbeiten.
also kurz gesagt fast alles was du anführst trifft nicht auf mich zu ich will nur keinen übermäßigen zeitdruck und ich will mir nicht den rücken kaputtmachen weil ich körperlich nunmal nicht sehr stark bin.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> fingenägel hab ich keine, kurze arbeitzzeit ist mir wuscht arbeite auch nachts, nicht zuvuiel denken müssen auch wurscht, früh feierabend auch wurscht, spät anfangen ok ich würd eher spät nachmittags bis nachts arbeiten.
> also kurz gesagt fast alles was du anführst trifft nicht auf mich zu ich will nur keinen übermäßigen zeitdruck und ich will mir nicht den rücken kaputtmachen weil ich körperlich nunmal nicht sehr stark bin.


in dem sinn irgentwas kaufm. da macht man sich zwar auch auf dauer den rücken kaputt, weil man überwiegent sitzt, ist auch nicht gut für den rücken aber egal.


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> fingenägel hab ich keine, kurze arbeitzzeit ist mir wuscht arbeite auch nachts, nicht zuvuiel denken müssen auch wurscht, früh feierabend auch wurscht, spät anfangen ok ich würd eher spät nachmittags bis nachts arbeiten.
> also kurz gesagt fast alles was du anführst trifft nicht auf mich zu ich will nur keinen übermäßigen zeitdruck und ich will mir nicht den rücken kaputtmachen weil ich körperlich nunmal nicht sehr stark bin.



Setzt dich mal mit so ner Einstellung bei nem Zukünftigen Arbeitgeber hin....damit haste auf dem heutigen Arbeitsmarkt 0 Chance.
Und wenn dich der Praktikumsgeber fragt, warum ausgerechnet seine Firma und der Beruf? --was mir persöhnlich wichtig ist das ich mich nicht überarbeite, das heißt ich will es so einfach wie möglich haben.


Na denn GL


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

Schnabbel schrieb:


> Setzt dich mal mit so ner Einstellung bei nem Zukünftigen Arbeitgeber hin....damit haste auf dem heutigen Arbeitsmarkt 0 Chance.
> Und wenn dich der Praktikumsgeber fragt, warum ausgerechnet seine Firma und der Beruf? --was mir persöhnlich wichtig ist das ich mich nicht überarbeite, das heißt ich will es so einfach wie möglich haben.
> 
> 
> Na denn GL


da muss ich dir recht geben.
vorallem kostet es ja nicht die praktikanten/innen die nerven sondern meist die jenigen die diese vor die nase gesetzt bekommen.
wie gesagt ich bin froh das die bei uns nurnoch in die zentrale gesetzt werden bei uns in der buchhaltung musste ich dann immer erstmal ne woche aufräumen sodas man alles wieder finden konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

oh mein gott natürlich erzähl ich dem nicht das ich so einfach wie möglich durchs leben will(was meine meinung nach ganz natürlich ist)
ich bin den natürlich das übliche gewäsch auf die nase von wegen bla bla bla traumjob etc.

und das was ich zuletzt geschrieben habe zeigt eher flexibilität als das gegenteil.

desweiteren geht es nicht darum mich hier zu kritisieren oder mir erzählen zu wollend as es was tolles ist sich totzuarbeiten sondern ich suche nen bequemes Praktikum.


----------



## Schnabbel (10. Juli 2008)

Höma, mir is dat doch drietens was du mal machst.
Ich hab ne Ausbildung und nen Job.
Und wenn du kritik nicht vertragen kannst, musste Chef werden, so einer wo sich die Mitarbeiter nicht trauen was zu sagen.
Oder du zeigst mal n bischen mehr engagement, und überlegst was du nach dem Abi machen willst, und kannst dir mit deinem Praktikum evtl. schon mal ne Ausbildungsstelle sichern.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Schnabbel schrieb:


> Höma, mir is dat doch drietens was du mal machst.
> Ich hab ne Ausbildung und nen Job.
> Und wenn du kritik nicht vertragen kannst, musste Chef werden, so einer wo sich die Mitarbeiter nicht trauen was zu sagen.
> Oder du zeigst mal n bischen mehr engagement, und überlegst was du nach dem Abi machen willst, und kannst dir mit deinem Praktikum evtl. schon mal ne Ausbildungsstelle sichern.




chef wird man leider nicht einfach so, kritik kann ich schon ab aber hier wird alles mit kritik vollgespammt die mir nicht hilft.
Abi mach ich ja gerade nicht und nach dem Praktikum gehts erstmal wehrdienst machen.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> chef wird man leider nicht einfach so, kritik kann ich schon ab aber hier wird alles mit kritik vollgespammt die mir nicht hilft.
> Abi mach ich ja gerade nicht und nach dem Praktikum gehts erstmal wehrdienst machen.


mach was kaufm. wie gesagt da machst dir auch den rücken irgentwann mal kaputt durchs rumsitzen aber egal
tschuldige aber so ein bisschen spiegelt es die arbeitsmoral unserer praktikanten wieder und ich kann sowas nicht ab.
aber das kaufm. war ernstgemeint und das mit dem rücken auch.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mach was kaufm. wie gesagt da machst dir auch den rücken irgentwann mal kaputt durchs rumsitzen aber egal



tatsächlich fände ich es garnicht so schlecht mich mit einem kleinen Laden selbstständig zu machen, aber wer gibt mir denn schon nen Kredit um das zu finanzieren ich hab 0 sicherheiten und die banken sind ja bekanntermaßen auch nicht umbedingt risikofreudig.

hinzu kommt noch das zumindest in näherer umgebung hier ziemlich viele geschäffte ( Frisöre, Telekomm shops, Imbissbuden etc.) dicht machen weil warscheinlich das umsatz/kosten verhältniss nicht stimmt.


warum kannst du as nicht ab ?


----------



## Slavery (10. Juli 2008)

Schnabbel schrieb:


> Na also mal im ernst:
> -Ich will mich nicht überarbeiten
> -kurze Arbeitszeit
> -Keine körperliche arbeit
> ...




Vollkommen richtig, also bitte, andere arbeiten sich den Arsch ab, dass sie ihre Familie ernähren können und dann kommt so einer wie du, der die Schule nich gepackt hat und sagt, er möchte leichte Arbeit, wo man wenig tun muss und am besten noch n Haufen Kohle einstecken kann.. 

Werd Beamter, Politiker, Hartz4-Empfänger oder Kriminell!

Tag Jenny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig, also bitte, andere arbeiten sich den Arsch ab, dass sie ihre Familie ernähren können und dann kommt so einer wie du, der die Schule nich gepackt hat und sagt, er möchte leichte Arbeit, wo man wenig tun muss und am besten noch n Haufen Kohle einstecken kann..
> 
> Werd Beamter, Politiker, Hartz4-Empfänger oder Kriminell!
> 
> ...



heilige schei´ße langsamm reichts aber wo hab ich geschriebend as ich Arbeit suche nirgendswo, ich suche nen Praktikum, wo hab ich geschrieben das ich geld will ? nirgendwo !

und wenn leute sich den arsch abarbeiten müssen woran liegt das genau weil ses selber nicht gepackt haben ! oder weil se sich einfach enn bschissenen beruf ausgesucht haben, darum frag ich hier weil ich mir eben nicht den arsch abarbeiten will !


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mir vor allem die Frage stellen, was hat dazu geführt warum ich nicht zum Abitut zugelassen wurde und ob sich an diesen Gründen während dem Praktikum oder der Ausbildung etwas ändern wird.
Wenn die Antwort "Nein" lauten sollte, dann sehe ich in jedem Berufszweig ziemlich schwarz.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

ich könnt ja einfach auf irgendner gubbelseite CM werden ist doch auch enn easymode job, nur warscheinlich kein ausbildungsberuf.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> oh mein gott natürlich erzähl ich dem nicht das ich so einfach wie möglich durchs leben will(was meine meinung nach ganz natürlich ist)
> ich bin den natürlich das übliche gewäsch auf die nase von wegen bla bla bla traumjob etc.
> und das was ich zuletzt geschrieben habe zeigt eher flexibilität als das gegenteil.
> desweiteren geht es nicht darum mich hier zu kritisieren oder mir erzählen zu wollend as es was tolles ist sich totzuarbeiten sondern ich suche nen bequemes Praktikum.


Das ist genau die falsche Einstellung. Ob du's glaubst oder nicht: die Leute, die solche Bewerbungsgespräche führen sind oftmals gute bis sehr gute Menschenkenner und merken ob einer hinter dem steht, was er sagt, oder ob er etwas nur erzählt weil er glaubt dass sein Gegenüber es hören will.

Der Wunsch es bequem und keinen übermäßigen Zeitdruck haben zu wollen fällt ganz sicher nicht unter Flexibilität, eher das Gegenteil.

Sich anstrengen ist was anderes als tot arbeiten. Nen Tipp für was halbwegs "bequemes" hast du ja auch schon bekommen. Nichtsdestotrotz wirst du da mit dieser Einstellung nicht durchkommen, geschweige denn überhaupt eine Stelle finden wenn du dir nicht etwas Mühe gibst. 
Wie du den Wehrdienst überleben willst bin ich auch mal gespannt... ich bin zwar weiblich und mir blieb das somit erspart, aber ich hab's bei meinem Freund und einigen weiteren Bekannten miterleben dürfen :>

btw wie kommt man immer auf die Idee, dass es eine mehr oder weniger bequeme Sache wäre einen kleinen Laden zu führen? Am besten noch nen DVD/Videospiele Shop, ne? Den ganzen Tag DVDs schauen und zocken und so. Und die Leute die bei Subway arbeiten, essen auch den ganzen tag Sandwiches Oo


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2008)

CM ist auch leider kein Beruf, sondern lediglich eine Funktion innerhalb einer Redaktion. 
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden viel Glück und dem Arbeit- bzw. Praktikumgeber gute Menschenkenntnis.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> tatsächlich fände ich es garnicht so schlecht mich mit einem kleinen Laden selbstständig zu machen, aber wer gibt mir denn schon nen Kredit um das zu finanzieren ich hab 0 sicherheiten und die banken sind ja bekanntermaßen auch nicht umbedingt risikofreudig.
> 
> hinzu kommt noch das zumindest in näherer umgebung hier ziemlich viele geschäffte ( Frisöre, Telekomm shops, Imbissbuden etc.) dicht machen weil warscheinlich das umsatz/kosten verhältniss nicht stimmt.
> 
> ...


kaufm. heisst nicht gleich selbstständig sondern bürojob und selbstständig da machst du dich mehr selber mit kaputt wie mit ner schweren arbeit.
aus dem grund weil ich wegen solchen leute noch mehr arbeit hab wie ich sie überhaupt schon hab. wen sojemand weil er/sie kein bock hat und vor dir die treppen hoch schleicht und du dann kurz davor bist dem in den arsch zu treten das derjenige sich mal ein bisschen schneller bewegt wie schneckentempo da könnt ich schon nen topsuchtsanfall bekommen!


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> kaufm. heisst nicht gleich selbstständig sondern bürojob und selbstständig da machst du dich mehr selber mit kaputt wie mit ner schweren arbeit.
> aus dem grund weil ich wegen solchen leute noch mehr arbeit hab wie ich sie überhaupt schon hab. wen sojemand weil er/sie kein bock hat und vor dir die treppen hoch schleicht und du dann kurz davor bist dem in den arsch zu treten das derjenige sich mal ein bisschen schneller bewegt wie schneckentempo da könnt ich schon nen topsuchtsanfall bekommen!



wenn ich mich selbständigmachen würd und erfolg hätte würde es sich wenigstens lohnen, und ich würd nicht nur wen anders reich machen.
aber da es anscheinend nichts gibt was meine einstellung und meinen vortellungen entspricht kann ich ja gleich den föhn inne wanne fallen lassen.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

Ich würd  halt empfehlen dir z. B. google ja is ne wunderbare seite mal seiten rauszusuchen und dich über berufe informieren was du gern machen willst was es so alles gibt es muss ja nich relaxed sein wens einem spass macht oder seh ich des falsch? Mein praktikum für die fachoberschule in der verwaltung von nem altersheim macht mir unheimlichen spass z. B.^^ Such dir doch des raus was du gern machst und schau welcher beruf passt und schau nich nach berufen wo de nich viel machen musst...


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> ich könnt ja einfach auf irgendner gubbelseite CM werden ist doch auch enn easymode job, nur warscheinlich kein ausbildungsberuf.


Ich kann Deinen Unmut schon verstehen, schließlich war das eine relativ normale Frage. 

Natürlich buckeln sich täglich Millionen/Millarden Menschen ab, um über die Runden zu kommen.
Trotzdem ist es doch verständlich, wenn man sich für ein 1jähriges Praktikum nicht kaputt machen will.

Job 1: Gute Bezahlung und viel Arbeit/Stress
Job 2: Gute Bezahlung und angenehmes Arbeitsklima + kaum Stress

Welchen Job nehm ich dann wohl lieber?

Trotzdem bleibt die Frage was Du später ganz gerne machen möchtest. Eher was kaufmännisches? Oder eher im IT-Bereich?
Da Du in Bremen wohnst und dort auch bleiben möchtest, schließt das ein Praktikum bei buffed wohl aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> ich könnt ja einfach auf irgendner gubbelseite CM werden ist doch auch enn easymode job, nur warscheinlich kein ausbildungsberuf.



Hier spricht die Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum du nur Kritik bekommst ist aber auch ganz logisch:
Du zeigst nicht den Funken von Ehrgeiz. Alleine schon die Frage in ein Forum stellen zeigt das es eher eine Alibi Geschichte ist um dein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Heutzutage spielts nicht mit Wünschen. Man muss machen was man bekommt und viele Leute arbeiten sich nicht den Arsch ab weil sie kein abitur oder ähnliches haben, sondern weil sie entweder ehrgeizig sind, unterbesetzt (die Arbeit muss gemacht werden und einfach einen einstellen spielts nicht) oder andere Sachen grad am laufen sind.
Das Leben ist hart, scheisse und ungerecht. Je früher du dir das zu Herzen nimmst desto weniger wirst du im leben enttäuscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

ausserdem warum müssen studiert immer meinen sie währen etwas besonderes?
wir haben hier ein sogenantes studiertes wesen was hat se gemacht uieehhh ne stink normal ausbildung zur gross- u. aussenhandelskauffrau was hat ihr das gebracht? 
rein gar nix die ist jetzt im mai fertig geworden mit ihrer ausbildung arogant bis zum geht nicht mehr (so kommst du auch an nur so zur info) ist 30 jahre und wird von uns NICHT übernommen!
so jetzt muss so jemand erst mal nen job finden denkst du die bekommt so schnell nen job?
vergiss es!


----------



## Dracun (10. Juli 2008)

Wie sagte mein Opa immer gerne

*Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof*

Mehr sag ich hierzu nicht...


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

was hat dieses beispiel mit mir zu tun ?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Hier spricht die Erfahrung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChiaDharma (10. Juli 2008)

Hey liebe Leute,

ich wollte keinen extra Topic aufmachen deswegen frag ich hier.

Und zwar hab ich die Versetzung in Klasse 12 nicht geschafft (nicht weil ich so schlecht war oder es nicht kann!)

aber ich fühl mich einfach nicht nach Abitur bzw Oberstufe. Deswegen will ich was anderes machen und hab ne Frage:

Kann ich das Abitur immer irgendwann nachmachen ?! Bin ja nur 1 mal jetzt sitzengeblieben in Oberstufe,also das Maximum!

Was gibt es da für Optionen ausser Ausbildung? (Ausbildung mach ich nicht.)

Und kann ich ein Fachabitur auf normales Abitur upgraden?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten ~xo


----------



## Dracun (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> was hat dieses beispiel mit mir zu tun ?



Ganz einfach:
du scheinst zu hoffen das dir alles in den Schoss fällt......
nur tut mir leid Jung das wird never ever passieren

Mach was aus den Tipps die du hier bekommen hast und  zeige Engagement, Risikobereitschaft sowie Arbeitswillen .... dann wird dat auch wat

So long


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> was hat dieses beispiel mit mir zu tun ?


ganz einfach du bringst schon die einstellung von solchen leuten mit.
und wenn jemand schon mit solch einer einstellung vor mir steht bekomm ich nen tobsuchtsanfall
ich will dir jetzt auch nicht unterstellen das du das auch wirklich bist nein.
ich bin meinen freund auch am beibringen das man nicht nur auf sich selber schauen kann sondern auch ein wenig rücksicht auf andere nehmen muss egal in welchen bereichen des lebends!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> was hat dieses beispiel mit mir zu tun ?


Gute und berechtigte Frage.

Mein Tipp: Halte Dir bei der ganzen Diskussion immer vor Augen, daß all die Kritik von Leuten kommt, die tagsüber auf buffed rumsurfen können.
Mag sein, daß die anderen sich jeden Tag auf der Arbeit den Arsch aufreissen und weiß der Himmel wie es kommt, daß sie die Zeit dazu finden - meiner einer jedenfalls hat diese Möglichkeit nur, weil er einen angenehmen Job hat. Im Grunde genau das was Du als Praktikum suchst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (10. Juli 2008)

ChiaDharma schrieb:


> Hey liebe Leute,
> 
> ich wollte keinen extra Topic aufmachen deswegen frag ich hier.
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir nur eine Alternative vorschlagen da ich keine Ahnung hab wies in Deutschland aussieht aber:
Ein Deutscher kann nach Österreich kommen und hier die Matura abschließen. Die Matura ist das Pendant zum Abitur und wird auch als dieses angesehen. Der Aufwand ist natürlich grösser da man das ganze in Ö machen muss, aber es gibt ziemlich viele Deutsche die das auch wirklich durchziehen. (Geht übrigens auch wenn man das Abi nicht bestanden hat usw.)


----------



## Dracun (10. Juli 2008)

ChiaDharma schrieb:


> Hey liebe Leute,
> 
> ich wollte keinen extra Topic aufmachen deswegen frag ich hier.
> 
> ...




Ja kannst du .... nennt sich 3. Bildungsweg und sieht Unterricht inner Abendschule vor


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

ChiaDharma schrieb:


> Hey liebe Leute,
> 
> ich wollte keinen extra Topic aufmachen deswegen frag ich hier.
> 
> ...




wenn du nach der 12. Klasse abbrichst, und ein einjähriges Praktikum machst oder wenn du eine ausbildung machst hast du dann die Allgemeine Fachhochschulreife und könntest damit theoretisch alles an der fachhochschule Studieren.
Das Abitur kann man eigentlich imemr nahmachen, zumindest weiß ich von leuten dioe das per vernschule zuhause gemacht haben und die hatten nach der realschule auch keine hochschulreife. Allerdings ist das neben dem beruf sehr zeit und kostenintensiv.


----------



## Greeki (10. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gute und berechtigte Frage.
> 
> Mein Tipp: Halte Dir bei der ganzen Diskussion immer vor Augen, daß all die Kritik von Leuten kommt, die tagsüber auf buffed rumsurfen können.
> Mag sein, daß die anderen sich jeden Tag auf der Arbeit den Arsch aufreissen und weiß der Himmel wie es kommt, daß sie die Zeit dazu finden - meiner einer jedenfalls hat diese Möglichkeit nur, weil er einen angenehmen Job hat. Im Grunde genau das was Du als Praktikum suchst.
> ...



Es soll auch Leute geben die heute frei haben, eventuell arbeitslos oder gerade in der Arbeit nicht soviel zu tun haben (oder gar schon Feierabend hatten). Daher würd ich jetzt nicht pauschal ausdrücken, dass die Leute hier alle keinen Job oder nen einfachen Job haben und deswegen surfen/posten können. Ich sitz auch gerade hier in einem Büro (und zwar den ganzen Juli) und hatte auf 60 Arbeitsstunden vl 5 Stunden Arbeit. Sowas ist aber eher ein Glücksfall und auch nie länger als 3 Monate, länger würdest du so einen Posten nicht bekommen bzw. kannst du nach 3 Monaten Einlernzeit auch besser mitarbeiten.
Nebenbei hab ich aber trotzdem noch 3 weitere Jobs denen ich mehr oder minder nachgehe, da ich einfach Geld verdienen will und für dieses muss man arbeiten.
Engagment ist eben für einen Arbeitgeber fast das wichtigste. Wenn man zeigt man will, wird dir kaum einer vorwerfen das du eventuell nicht so gut ausgebildet bist oder was auch immer, jedenfalls wenn man eh schon Schulabbrecher ist (das kommt einfach nicht gut, obwohls einige Gründe gibt welche vollkommen nachzuvollziehen wären) und dann nicht zeigt das man will ist man schnell unten durch.
Ich würd dir sogar fast zu einem vorzeitigen Einzug ins Militär raten, denn das wird sicherlich das unangenehmste von allen Sachen sein (und steht später einfach im Weg, eventuell gefällt dir der Job den du bekommst und du könntest gleich weiterarbeiten, dir wird es nur nicht erlaubt weil das liebe Militär anklopft)


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> wenn du nach der 12. Klasse abbrichst, und ein einjähriges Praktikum machst oder wenn du eine ausbildung machst hast du dann die Allgemeine Fachhochschulreife und könntest damit theoretisch alles an der fachhochschule Studieren.
> Das Abitur kann man eigentlich imemr nahmachen, zumindest weiß ich von leuten dioe das per vernschule zuhause gemacht haben und die hatten nach der realschule auch keine hochschulreife. Allerdings ist das neben dem beruf sehr zeit und kostenintensiv.


da muss ich dir jetzt recht geben
hab mich mal erkundigt weil ich steuerberaterin machen wollte ich habs jetzt allerdings nach später verschoben erst mal sparen und hab intressehalber so mal alles angeguckt was man so erlernen studieren oder was auch immer kann.

ich kann auch nur hier sein weil ich mir ne abwechslung suche. den ganzen tage zahlen vorm kopf und nachdenken ist auch nicht gerade einfach und weil ich sonst irgentwann fehler mache such ich mir ne abwechslung wo ich nur wenig bis keine zahlen sehe


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben die heute frei haben, eventuell arbeitslos oder gerade in der Arbeit nicht soviel zu tun haben (oder gar schon Feierabend hatten). Daher würd ich jetzt nicht pauschal ausdrücken, dass die Leute hier alle keinen Job oder nen einfachen Job haben und deswegen surfen/posten können. Ich sitz auch gerade hier in einem Büro (und zwar den ganzen Juli) und hatte auf 60 Arbeitsstunden vl 5 Stunden Arbeit. Sowas ist aber eher ein Glücksfall und auch nie länger als 3 Monate, länger würdest du so einen Posten nicht bekommen bzw. kannst du nach 3 Monaten Einlernzeit auch besser mitarbeiten.
> Nebenbei hab ich aber trotzdem noch 3 weitere Jobs denen ich mehr oder minder nachgehe, da ich einfach Geld verdienen will und für dieses muss man arbeiten.
> Engagment ist eben für einen Arbeitgeber fast das wichtigste. Wenn man zeigt man will, wird dir kaum einer vorwerfen das du eventuell nicht so gut ausgebildet bist oder was auch immer, jedenfalls wenn man eh schon Schulabbrecher ist (das kommt einfach nicht gut, obwohls einige Gründe gibt welche vollkommen nachzuvollziehen wären) und dann nicht zeigt das man will ist man schnell unten durch.
> Ich würd dir sogar fast zu einem vorzeitigen Einzug ins Militär raten, denn das wird sicherlich das unangenehmste von allen Sachen sein (und steht später einfach im Weg, eventuell gefällt dir der Job den du bekommst und du könntest gleich weiterarbeiten, dir wird es nur nicht erlaubt weil das liebe Militär anklopft)



nunja aber wenn man bei der Bundeswehr was werden will dann braucht man schon einen höheren abschluss, also Abitur, Fachhochschulreife etc.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Gute und berechtigte Frage.


Nö. So, wie er sich bisher gibt, klingt es als würd er am liebsten auf nem Ponyhof arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Wäre es wirklich so schlimm sich mit Tieren zu befassen, das man das hier als abstufende beleidigung einbringen muss ?


----------



## Greeki (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> nunja aber wenn man bei der Bundeswehr was werden will dann braucht man schon einen höheren abschluss, also Abitur, Fachhochschulreife etc.



Du sollst ja nicht beim Bundesheer was werden, sondern es hinter dichbringen das du eventuell nach einem Praktikum sofort übernommen wirst. Wenn das Heer nicht abgeschlossen wäre würde das sicherlich nicht so einfach gehn.

//edit: Der Ponyhof ist ein mittlerweile oft gebrauchtes Zitat, welches sich das "Standard" Bild "Ponyhof", also eine tolle heile schöne liebe nette Welt, zu nutze macht.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Juli 2008)

Schon mal was von Metaphern gehört?


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

Kreki, von der Grundeinstellung hast Du absolut recht.
Der Grund für meinen Post war auch vielmehr, daß der TE eine völlig vernünftige Frage gestellt hat und erstmal von allen Seiten sturmartigen Gegenwind bekommen hat.



Kreki schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben die heute frei haben, eventuell arbeitslos oder gerade in der Arbeit nicht soviel zu tun haben (oder gar schon Feierabend hatten). Daher würd ich jetzt nicht pauschal ausdrücken, dass die Leute hier alle keinen Job oder nen einfachen Job haben und deswegen surfen/posten können. Ich sitz auch gerade hier in einem Büro (und zwar den ganzen Juli) und hatte auf 60 Arbeitsstunden vl 5 Stunden Arbeit. Sowas ist aber eher ein Glücksfall und auch nie länger als 3 Monate, länger würdest du so einen Posten nicht bekommen bzw. kannst du nach 3 Monaten Einlernzeit auch besser mitarbeiten.


Ich habe nicht behauptet, daß hier nur Arbeitslose rumsurfen, ganz im Gegenteil. 
Trotzdem sieht man viele von den Leuten, die hier Kritik geäußert haben täglich tagsüber im Forum. Wenn sie also einer Arbeit nachgehen, bei der sie tagsüber vom Büro aus hier rumsurfen, dann haben sie dort dafür viel Freizeit.

Du sagst ja selbst, daß Du gerade im Büro sitzt und auf 60 Wochenarbeitsstunden gerade mal 5 Stunden wirkliche Arbeit kommen.
Bei mir schaut das nicht anders aus.

Warum sollte man also jemandem, der einen angenehmen Praktikumsplatz sucht und dabei noch nicht einmal Einschränkungen macht was die Arbeitszeit betrift oder dergleichen, solche Vorwürfe hier?

Wenn ich zwingend ein solches Praktikum machen müßte, dann wäre mir ein ruhiger Job auch lieber als irgendeine stressige Stelle.

Edit: Wenn man den Ponyhof nur als Bild nimmt, dann würde ich behaupten: _Mein_ Leben ist ein Ponyhof. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (10. Juli 2008)

Ich übe diesen Job aber nur 1 Monat aus und bin ein riesiges Verlustgeschäft für die Firma. Die Firma ist aber verpflichtet Praktiken zu vergeben daher macht sie das überhaupt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Praktikum das 1 Jahr gehn soll hat ganz andere Vorraussetzungen, dort gibts nichts mit rumsitzen und chillen. Ja ok sicherlich gibts mal Phasen wo nicht viel los ist, die gibts immer und in fast allen Bürojobs, aber die meisten sehen hier einfach einen faulen Kerl der sich ein lockeres Leben machen will und wollen ihm halt erklären das die Welt nicht so spielt.
Man muss halt damit zurecht kommen, denn es wird immer schwieriger je älter man wird das zu verstehen.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Wäre es wirklich so schlimm sich mit Tieren zu befassen, das man das hier als abstufende beleidigung einbringen muss ?


glaub mir auf nem ponyhof willst du nicht arbeiten (wenn man diesen satz wörtlich nehmen würde)
ich hab selber 2 pferde diese wollen bewegt und gefüttert werden und wollen dann auch noch ne saubere box haben.
sprich würdest du dort ein praktikum machen du würdest den ganzen tag nur in den ställen stehen und boxen ausmisten und das macht wirklich irgentwann den rücken kaputt wenn man jeden tag so keine ahnung 10 boxen oder so machen muss.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> glaub mir auf nem ponyhof willst du nicht arbeiten (wenn man diesen satz wörtlich nehmen würde)
> ich hab selber 2 pferde diese wollen bewegt und gefüttert und wollen dann auch noch ne saubere box.
> sprich würdest du dort ein praktikum machen du würdest den ganzen tag nur in den ställen stehen und boxen ausmisten



das war mir bewusst, und genau deshalb ist diese metahper ja so falsch.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> das war mir bewusst, und genau deshalb ist diese metahper ja so falsch.


hatte dazu was ähnliches geschrieben aber unser i net spinnt hier ab und an und der beitrag kam halt nie bei buffed an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> hatte dazu was ähnliches geschrieben aber unser i net spinnt hier ab und an und der beitrag kam halt nie bei buffed an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nunja dann hab ich nochmal ne frage, du hast ja selber gerade geschriebend as du bei der Arbeit bist, aber wenn du nun hier im Forum surfst und dein chef dich erwischt biste dann deinen job nicht los ?


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> nunja dann hab ich nochmal ne frage, du hast ja selber gerade geschriebend as du bei der Arbeit bist, aber wenn du nun hier im Forum surfst und dein chef dich erwischt biste dann deinen job nicht los ?


der kommt nicht und solang ich meine arbeit mache ists auch egal ist ihm glaub ich lieber wie wenn ich fehler mache ist ungefähr so wie der spruch ich seh vor lauter bäumen den wald nicht mehr.
wenn du den ganzen tag auf zahlen guckst dann bekommst du irgentwann zahlendreher bzw. gehst du irgentwann fehler suchen wo eigentlich gar keine fehler sind


----------



## sarika (10. Juli 2008)

@TE: ganz ehrlich.....ich hätte dich in meiner filiale, die ich vor meiner kinderpause geleitet habe, nicht eingestellt. es wird ja meistens mit den interessenten nicht nur gesprochen und die zeugnisse und ähnliches bewertet, sondern meistens steht noch ein probearbeiten an, und spätestens zu diesem zeitpunkt merkt man, ob jemand einfach noch etwas zeit braucht um etwas zu lernen oder ob derjenige nicht arbeiten will. und selbst wenn du bei so einem probetag den fleißigen raushängen läßt, spätestens nach zwei wochen kommt dein wahres ich heraus und du stehst dann wieder ohne praktikum oder arbeit da.

und warum ich zeit habe nachmittags in einem forum zu schreiben? ich kann mir als mutter von zwei kleinen kindern ein bisschen die zeit selbst einteilen, aber ich muß eben ständig präsent sein und ein auge auf die zwei haben. ausserdem gönn ich mir grade meine wohlverdiente kaffeepause  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber den tipp mit zuerst zum bund gehen, würde ich dir auch empfehlen, sonst gehts dir so wie meinem schwager. der hatte ne tolle ausbildungsstelle (hatte ein praktikum dort gemacht) die im sommer hätte anfangen sollen, allerdings bekamm er im märz einen netten brief (einberufung), danach hieß es von der firma; sorry ist nicht mehr mit ausbildung, wir können immer nur einen lehrling gebrauchen, sprich alle drei jahre ein lehrling. hätte er das vorher gewußt wäre er nach der schule gleich zum bund und hätte nicht ein jahr nach ner ausbildung gesucht.

und da du körperlich leichte arbeit suchst, empfehle ich dir IT branche, medienbranche oder etwas kaufmännisches. du hast zwar oft sehr viel kopfarbeit zu leisten, aber ich denke das ist allemal besser wie kisten schleppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> das war mir bewusst, und genau deshalb ist diese metahper ja so falsch.


Eine Metapher kann nicht "falsch" oder "richtig" sein, da sie einen solchen Anspruch überhaupt nicht stellt. Ansonsten könnte man ja genausogut sagen, dass die Redewendung "aus einer Fliege einen Elefanten machen" machen "falsch" sei, da man aus einer Fliege ja keinen Elefanten machen kann :>


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Eine Metapher kann nicht "falsch" oder "richtig" sein, da sie einen solchen Anspruch überhaupt nicht stellt.


es ist eigentlich gar keine metapher es wird damit nur auf andere weise gesagt das das leben halt nicht ganz so schön ist wie manche menschen glauben weil ponyhof und friedlich passt auch nicht ganz


----------



## nalcarya (10. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> es ist eigentlich gar keine metapher es wird damit nur auf andere weise gesagt das das leben halt nicht ganz so schön ist wie manche menschen glauben


Ah, dann definier mir mal Metapher.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Eine Metapher kann nicht "falsch" oder "richtig" sein, da sie einen solchen Anspruch überhaupt nicht stellt.



dann muss man wohl sagen das diese methaper aufgrund oben angeführter Argumente in ihrem allgemeinen verständniss und im gebrauch im zusammenhang mit dem thema nicht zutreffend ist.
Da auf einem Pony/Pferde hof die arbeit eben nicht leicht, Stressfrei und wenig ist.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> es ist eigentlich gar keine metapher es wird damit nur auf andere weise gesagt das das leben halt nicht ganz so schön ist wie manche menschen glauben



Also eine Metapher^^

Is ja auch egal nennt es Redewendung, Metapher, etc etc....im Endeffekt bleibt der Kern dieses Satzes..Dat Leben is nun mal net Heiter Sonnenschein...das Leben is nun mal en riesen Haufen Schxxxxx wo wir uns durchwühlen müssen ob wir wollen oder net^^


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ah, dann definier mir mal Metapher.


metapher ist etwas in bildern dargestellt es passt trotzdem nicht wenn ich mich hier auf ponyhöfen umsehe


----------



## nalcarya (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> dann muss man wohl sagen das diese methaper aufgrund oben angeführter Argumente in ihrem allgemeinen verständniss und im gebrauch im zusammenhang mit dem thema nicht zutreffend ist.
> Da auf einem Pony/Pferde hof die arbeit eben nicht leicht, Stressfrei und wenig ist.


Jetzt hast du nur anders formuliert, dass die Metapher falsch sei.

btw ja, ich hab heut meinen Klugscheißertag! <3


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du nur anders formuliert, dass die Metapher falsch sei.
> 
> btw ja, ich hab heut meinen Klugscheißertag! <3



und das ist durch die aussage von Jenny bestätigt, eine weitere verwendung dieser metapher wie du sie benutzt gegen besseres wissen wäre also eine wissentliche verzerrung der wirklichkeit oder anders ausgedrückt, eine lüge.


----------



## Orrosh (10. Juli 2008)

Kurzum wird hier aber durch den TE das gegenwärtige Problem der jungen Generation erkennbar. 
Zusammengefasst geht es unterm Strich um Spaßhaben und das mit dem geringstmöglichen Widerstand.

Party, geiles Auto, Abhängen, Wohnung und am besten alles sofort .. aber dass man dafür auch etwas tun muss, wird schlicht übersehen. Die Bereitschaft dazu ist schlicht nicht da. Wie sehr die Motivation bei einigen Leuten fehlt, kann man ja wunderbar in TV-Berichten erfahren. Dann ist es auch kein Wunder, wenn ein cooler Teen auf der Straße auf die Frage, was er später mal machen wolle antwortet "Superstar. Oder Hartz IV. Oder so." .. 

Ich hatte irgendwo hier schon mal das Buch "Generation Doof" (zu der ich per definitonem übrigens selbst gehöre, nur so viel vorweg, bevor hier jemand schreit) erwähnt. Leider ist hier sehr viel Wahrheit enthalten (und WoW kommt überraschenderweise erst auf Seite 193 vor^^). Aber ich empfehle trotzdem mal die Lektüre. 


@Topic.
TE, warum willst Du auf dem Praktikum abhängen? Primär, um die Zeit zur Wiederholung zu überbrücken?
Vielleicht solltest Du das Praktikum auch mal unter dem Gesichtspunkt suchen, wohin Dich Dein Leben nach dem Abitur führen soll. Orientier Dich. Geh zum BiZ beim Arbeitsamt, dort werden m.E. auch Praktika vermittelt. Wenn Du Dein Praktikum bereits hier gut machst, vielleicht erinnert man sich dann an Dich, wenn Du eine Ausbildung suchst. 
In Bremen dürfte es doch eigentlich genügend interessante Dinge (außer der Beck´s Brauerei) geben.


@Ponyhof
die Metapher beschreibt nur die kindlich-süße heil-naive Wahrnehmung. Über die Arbeit im Hintergrund lässt sich die Metapher nicht aus. Eine Metapher kann daher nicht falsch sein, sondern nur falsch zitiert oder im falschen Kontext verwendet.


----------



## Jenny84 (10. Juli 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> @Ponyhof
> die Metapher beschreibt nur die kindlich-süße heil-naive Wahrnehmung. Über die Arbeit im Hintergrund lässt sich die Metapher nicht aus. Eine Metapher kann daher nicht falsch sein, sondern nur falsch zitiert oder im falschen Kontext verwendet.


die arbeit hatte ich auch nicht gemeint sondern der umgang ist bei manchen nicht gerade nett also ich würde kein kind auf den ponyhof schicken lieber würd ichs auf mein eigenes pferd hocken


----------



## nalcarya (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> und das ist durch die aussage von Jenny bestätigt, eine weitere verwendung dieser metapher wie du sie benutzt gegen besseres wissen wäre also eine wissentliche verzerrung der wirklichkeit oder anders ausgedrückt, eine lüge.


Blödsinn.

"Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof" ist heutzutage ein ganz allgemeines Sprichwort. Die enthaltene Metapher bedient sich des _Klischees_ einer ländlichen (Pony)hofidylle. Wie schon gesagt erhebt das keinerlei Anspruch auf richtig oder falsch, da damit keine Aussage über den Ponyhof an sich getroffen, sondern lediglich ein bildhafter Vergleich mit einem Klischee gezogen wird. Ob Ponyhöfe denn nun in Wirklichkeit idyllisch oder harte Arbeit sind, steht nicht zur Debatte und spielt für die Metapher auch überhaupt gar keine Rolle.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> 
> "Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof" ist heutzutage ein ganz allgemeines Sprichwort. Die enthaltene Metapher bedient sich des _Klischees_ einer ländlichen (Pony)hofidylle. Wie schon gesagt erhebt das keinerlei Anspruch auf richtig oder falsch, da damit keine Aussage über den Ponyhof an sich getroffen, sondern lediglich ein bildhafter Vergleich mit einem Klischee gezogen wird. Ob Ponyhöfe denn nun in Wirklichkeit idyllisch oder harte Arbeit sind, steht nicht zur Debatte und spielt für die Metapher auch überhaupt gar keine Rolle.


Aber ist die Metapher nicht trotzdem ziemlich sinnfrei, wenn das Leben auf einem Ponyhof doch durch harte Arbeit bestimmt ist?
Sollte man dann nicht eher sagen "Das Leben ist ein Ponyhof"? :>

Oder andersherum: Sollte es einen nicht fröhlich stimmen, wenn jemand behauptet das Leben sei kein Ponyhof? *g*


----------



## Orrosh (10. Juli 2008)

Schade, jetzt wird es hier Off-Topic .. Naja ..


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

nein ich will nicht wiederholen ich will fachhochschulreife haben damit ich wenn mir das leben beim bund gefällt mich dort eventuell verpflichten kann.
das kann ich zwar auch so allerdings braucht man für die offizierslaufbahn einen höheren abschluss.

desweiteren glaube ich nicht das es sich lohnt in ein praktikum viel energie zu stecken, wenn ich warscheinlich eh nicht übernommen werden würde und wenn ich es einfacher haben könnt.

das jeder es im leben so leicht haben will wie möglich ist auch nichts neues und keine erfindung meiner generation, nur früher wirde sowas mit der "guten" alten Prügelstrafe beantwortet. Ob das nun gut war sei mal dahingestellt.

überhaupt finde ich die ganze einstellung in deutschland bezüglich arbeits moral, disziplin und pünklichkeit mehr als fragwürdig, denn in vielen anderen ländern ist man da wesentlich weniger streng und es läuft auch. Aber das liegt vieleicht auch an unserem geschichtlichen Erbe bzw. dem Ordnungs und Bürokratiewahn in deutschland.

letzten endes möchte ich noch anmerken das der Arbeitswahn meist durch menschen ausgelöst wird die zufällig am oberen ende der hirachie stehen (zB. Politiker) die selber nicht viel arbeiten aber unter dem aspekt des "wirtschaftlichen aufschwungs" reden entwickeln die einem entspannten arbeits und somit lebensalltag entgegenwirken. hinzu kommen noch die intressend er chefs/bosse immer mehr arbeit für immer weniger geld immer mehr erforderte qualifikation ohne entsprechende gegenleistung was lohn/weniger arbeitszeut angeht und zu guter letzt immer weitere einschränkungen was gehalt und urlaub/feiertage angeht. hinzu kommen noch stetig steigende lebenshaltungkosten und wir haben das Leben von dem ihr sprech welches kein "ponyhof" ist.

Dann kommt noch hinzu das man als angestellter in unserer gesellschaft mit entsprechend vergleichsweise niedriogem gehalt keinen respekt erhält was ein weiterer grund für den überzogennen arbeitszwang ist, schließlich kann es ja nicht sein das der chef der nachbarfirma nen dickeren mercedes fährt.

und so komme ich wieder zu, anfang genau durch diese gier nach geld/macht /anerkennung wird eben dieser disziplinzwang propagiert, welcher auch dazu führt das andere menschen der arbeitenden Schicht diese philosophie für sich anerkennen und dies ebenfalls an ihre kinder weitergeben bzw. an diese glauben und in der öffentlichkeit verbreiten.



würden wir von diesem system runterkommen, könnte sicher jeder weniger arbeiten und trozdem ein zufriedennes leben führen auch mit luxus.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Juli 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Aber ist die Metapher nicht trotzdem ziemlich sinnfrei, wenn das Leben auf einem Ponyhof doch durch harte Arbeit bestimmt ist?
> Sollte man dann nicht eher sagen "Das Leben ist ein Ponyhof"? :>
> 
> Oder andersherum: Sollte es einen nicht fröhlich stimmen, wenn jemand behauptet das Leben sei kein Ponyhof? *g*


Hrmpf, hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben hab oder einfach nur den Antwort-Knopf gedrückt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist der Spruch sinnfrei, wenn man ihn wörtlich nimmt und jedes Wort auf die Bedeutungswaagschale legt. Aber das ist jedes Sprichwort. 
Beispiel: "Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund". Ziemlich sinnfrei, da nicht jeden morgen strahlender Sonnenschein herrscht? Darum geht's nicht. Die Metapher nimmt sich nur mal wieder ein bestimmtes, festes Bild als Vergleichsmittel.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hrmpf, hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben hab oder einfach nur den Antwort-Knopf gedrückt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Natürlich habe ich gelesen was Du geschrieben hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich lese immer die Antworten die ich alsdann zitiere. Deswegen habe ich auch sehr bewußt das Wort "trotzdem" benutzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deswegen benutze ich selten so sinnfreie Sprichwörter wie "Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund" (bin morgenmuffelig) und hab gehört, daß man in einigen Büros für solche Sprüche direkt mal einen Euro in die Kasse zahlen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (10. Juli 2008)

Wir haben hier auch ein Phrasenschwein. Da musste ich bisher einmal was einzahlen. Dabei fand ich den Spruch "Ich wusste, dass die Sache einen Haken hat..." in Bezug auf den Schraubhaken in der Decke gar nicht schlimm *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber um nochmal kurz auf's Thema zurückzukommen: du scheinst dir ja doch einige Gedanken darüber zu machen, das lies sich aus deinen ersten Posts aber so gar nicht rauslesen. 
Das Problem ist allerdings immer noch, dass du keine ganzjährige Praktikumsstelle finden wirst, die so locker-flockig ist wie du es gerne hättest. Denn ein Jahr ist schon eine lange Zeit für eine Firma, deswegen sind so lange Praktiken meiner Erfahrung nach eigentlich immer schon eine Art befristeter Arbeitsvertrag (mit schlechterer Bezahlung :>). 

Auch beim Bund, besonders bei einer Offizierslaufbahn wird es, wie ich schonmal sagte, ganz und gar nicht bequem zugehen. Inwiefern du dir darüber Gedanken gemacht hast und ob du dir darüber im Klaren bist, kann cih jetzt allerdings nicht einschätzen.


----------



## Dalmus (10. Juli 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch ein Phrasenschwein. Da musste ich bisher einmal was einzahlen. Dabei fand ich den Spruch "Ich wusste, dass die Sache einen Haken hat..." in Bezug auf den Schraubhaken in der Decke gar nicht schlimm *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Harr harr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Phrasenschwein... genau das war das Wort, das mir eben einfach nicht einfallen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Beim Bund geht es zwar nicht bequem zu, allerdingt verdieht man dafür viel geld.
außerdem gibt es beim Bund ein großes arbeitspektrum,man kann zB  zu versorgungseinheit oder zu den funkern.
Es gibt ja nicht nur Feldjäger.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2008)

Viel Geld? Ohje da hat aber jemand verzerrte Vorstellungen von der Bundeswehr. Es gibt viele Vorzüge beim Bund, der hohe Sold gehört aber nicht dazu. Vier Jahre werden dir aber sicherlich nicht schaden, mach doch direkt eine Lehre als Bürokaufmann oder allgemein etwas im Kaufmännischen. Der Wehrdienstberater kann dir da kompetent weiterhelfen und du kriegst auch gleich ein bisschen mehr Antrieb.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juli 2008)

Und wer nicht spurt muss durch den matsch robben^^


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

du darfst nicht nur den reinen sold betrachten sondern auchnoch die ganzen zusatzzahlungen bei zB auslandseinsätzen, hinzu kommen noch das man wenn man im Rang aufsteigt auch mehr verdiehnt.


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> du darfst nicht nur den reinen sold betrachten sondern auchnoch die ganzen zusatzzahlungen bei zB auslandseinsätzen, hinzu kommen noch das man wenn man im Rang aufsteigt auch mehr verdiehnt.



Wem versuchst du hier was beizubringen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich begehe demnächst mein siebtes Dienstjahr, ich kenne mich in dem Verein recht gut aus.

Nur wegen dem Geld zum Bund ist eine schlechte Idee. Belassen wir es dabei.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

welchen rang hast du denn und was verdiehnst du denn (nur so ungefähr) ?
macht dir deine tätigkeit beim bund noch spaß ?


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2008)

Fähnrich
Schau selbst nach, es gibt öffentliche Listen über die Besoldungsgruppen
Ja, ich habe immernoch Spaß an meinem Beruf.


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Fähnrich
> Schau selbst nach, es gibt öffentliche Listen über die Besoldungsgruppen
> Ja, ich habe immernoch Spaß an meinem Beruf.



also in soner tabelle steht fähnrich zur see 1600, das ist schonmal mehr als mein vater verdiehnt und der arbeitet schon seid 20 jahren im selben betrieb und ist somit altgeselle bei einem wechsel würde er aber auch nicht mehr verdiehnen also so schlecht kanns ja nun nicht sien ^^


----------



## Noxiel (10. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> also in soner tabelle steht fähnrich zur see 1600, das ist schonmal mehr als mein vater verdiehnt und der arbeitet schon seid 20 jahren im selben betrieb und ist somit altgeselle bei einem wechsel würde er aber auch nicht mehr verdiehnen also so schlecht kanns ja nun nicht sien ^^



Du weißt, dass dort Brutto-Beträge abgedruckt sind?
Ich kann schwerlich glauben, dass dein Vater in 20 Jahren Anstellung nicht mehr verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (10. Juli 2008)

Übrigens tut mir ja sry das jetzt mal zur Sprache zu bringen, aber mir ist aufgefallen das du jon_x doch einige sehr auffallende Rechtschreibfehler aufweist.. kann des der Grund für dein nicht bestandenes Abitur sein??

Wenn du diese Frage mit Ja beantworten kannst, würde ich mal drüber nachdenken diese eventuell zu beseitigen. Ich weiß das wir  hier einige haben die an der sogenannten Legasthenie leiden und will auch dir damit jetzt net auf die Füße treten. Aber dies könnte/ wird dir dann auch im Berufsleben viele viele Hürden bereiten.

Gruß Dracun


----------



## jon_x (10. Juli 2008)

nein meine deutsch note war zwar nicht hervoragend aber gut genug , es lag an Spanisch, Mathe und Informatik.
wenn ich einen txt für die schule schreibe dann geb ich mir mehr mühe und überprüfe ihn nochmal auf fehler wenn ich fertig bin.

Achja mein Vater ist Konditor da verdiehnt man allgemein nicht viel.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass dort Brutto-Beträge abgedruckt sind?
> Ich kann schwerlich glauben, dass dein Vater in 20 Jahren Anstellung nicht mehr verdient.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ha noxiel dann verdien ich ja fast soviel wie du oder sogar noch ein wenig mehr


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> heilige schei´ße langsamm reichts aber wo hab ich geschriebend as ich Arbeit suche nirgendswo, ich suche nen Praktikum, wo hab ich geschrieben das ich geld will ? nirgendwo !
> 
> und wenn leute sich den arsch abarbeiten müssen woran liegt das genau weil ses selber nicht gepackt haben ! oder weil se sich einfach enn bschissenen beruf ausgesucht haben, darum frag ich hier weil ich mir eben nicht den arsch abarbeiten will !



Praktikum = Arbeit...und ich hab nur geschrieben das du einer von der Sorte bist die wenig Arbeit und viel Geld will, dass reicht mir um dich als zukünftigen faulen Arbeitslosen zu sehn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn sich Leute den Arsch arbeiten, kann das auch daran liegen, dass es nich alle leicht haben im Leben...

Armes Deutschland...


----------



## Orrosh (11. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ha noxiel dann verdien ich ja fast soviel wie du oder sogar noch ein wenig mehr




ich biete Faktor 3.
In meiner Zeit bei der Bundeswehr war der Sold an sich nur eine Position in der Rechnung. Hinzu kamen aber noch Ortszuschläge, bei mir sogar das doppelte, weil ich eine Zeitlang in Holland war.

Zum Thema Bund: Wie ist denn überhaupt die "Einstellungspraxis" heute? Zu meiner Zeit wurde alles, was nit T5 war, eingezogen. Auf T7 und Co. Ist das heute auch noch so? Wie "leicht" ist es heute noch, zum Bund zu kommen, vor allem die Tests für OA zu bestehen? 
Aber wie der Vorposter schon sagte .. das Geldargument war beim Bund noch nie das ausschlaggebende. 

Zurück zum Thema:
Ich halte ein 1jähriges Praktikum für eine besondere Möglichkeit, Zusatzqualifikation zu erlangen. Entweder auf den zukünftigen Beruf ausgerichtet (wenn der beim Bund liegt, wird es schwer, ein 1jähriges Söldnerpraktikum in einem Camp an Hindukusch wird nicht gern gesehen) oder aber in einem Bereich, der einen persönlich weiterbringt. Ich halte es für falsch, sich bereits jetzt an den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes zu wenden. Dass jeder von uns alles gerne sofort und so einfach wie möglich hätte, ist natürlich klar. Aber das das nicht geht, ist auch offenkundig. Um das Wort Ponyhof zu vermeiden: "Das Leben ist kein Idyll" ..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ne stink normal ausbildung zur gross- u. aussenhandelskauffrau was hat ihr das gebracht?



He das mache ich auch grade... was ist daran so schlimm?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Juli 2008)

@bl00dr41ner
Ganzen Post lesen und nicht einfach nur ein Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang reißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

hab ich ja ^^ selbst wenn ich nen fullquote gemacht hätte , dann hätte es abwertenden satz doch auch nicht verändert oder?


----------



## Orrosh (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> hab ich ja ^^ selbst wenn ich nen fullquote gemacht hätte , dann hätte es abwertenden satz doch auch nicht verändert oder?



nicht zitieren, lesen.

Da steht unterm Strich, dass der konkreten Person ihr Studiengang "Brotloser Kunst auf Magister" entweder nix gebracht hat oder sie sich nicht entschließen konnte, irgendwas anderes zu machen und stattdessen (noch) eine Ausbildung begonnen hat. Es gibt eben Leute, die treten auf der Stelle. Man nennt sie auch "Generation Praktikum". im schlimmsten Falle sind die schon 5 - 6 Jahre mit dem Studium durch und seitdem mit unbezahlten Praktika unterwegs.
Bei der Azubine war es - zumindest hab ich es so verstanden - so gemeint, dass auf Studium plus Ausbildung keine Garantie für ein leichtes Jobglück sind, wenn das Gesamtspiel nicht stimmt. Jenny84 stellt die Person in ihrem Blog ohnehin als Hohlkörper dar.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke jetz hab ichs kapiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juli 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> nicht zitieren, lesen.
> 
> Da steht unterm Strich, dass der konkreten Person ihr Studiengäng "Brotloser Kunst auf Magister" entweder nix gebracht hat oder sie sich nicht entschließen konnte, irgendwas anderes zu machen und stattdessen (noch) eine Ausbildung begonnen hat. Es gibt eben Leute, die treten auf der Stelle. Man nennt sie auch "Generation Praktikum". im schlimmsten Falle sind die schon 5 o6 Jahre mit dem Studium durch und seitdem mit unbezahlten Praktika unterwegs.
> Bei der Azubine war es - zumindest hab ich es so verstanden - so gemeint, dass auf Studium plus Ausbildung keine Garantie für ein leichtes Jobglück sind, wenn das Gesamtspiel nicht stimmt. Jenny84 stellt die Person in ihrem Blog ohnehin als Hohlkörper dar.


dieser blog gilt aber auch nicht als verallgemeinerung sondern nur auf solche leute die ich kenne und dies auch wirklich sind. in dem blog steht aber nicht nur die erste version der intelligenz, daher steht da ja auch noch es sei den diese person hat das glück die 2. form der intelligenz zu besitzen!

aber mit dem rest hast du recht


----------



## Dalmus (11. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> nein meine deutsch note war zwar nicht hervoragend aber gut genug , es lag an Spanisch, *Mathe und Informatik*.


Womit wir ein IT-Praktikum wwohl ausschließen sollten.
Bei schlechten Noten in Mathe würde ich Dir auch nicht zwingend zu einem kaufmännischen Beruf raten.

Hast Du denn generell keinerlei Vorstellung davon was Dir beruflich am ehesten liegen könnte?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

für nen kaufmännischen beruf braucht man nicht unbedingt hervorragende mathekentnisse. ne 3-4 aufm gymi reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## Greeki (11. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> du darfst nicht nur den reinen sold betrachten sondern auchnoch die ganzen zusatzzahlungen bei zB auslandseinsätzen, hinzu kommen noch das man wenn man im Rang aufsteigt auch mehr verdiehnt.



Du weißt schon das sich die Deutschen Streitkräfte im Krieg befinden oder? Ja da verdient man wirklich einen guten Sold (In Österreich sind Auslandeinsätze mit mindestens 2.5 bezahlt (inklusive Verpflichtung) obwohl es keine Kampfeinsätze sind), aber die Risiken und der STRESS und die ANSTREGUNG ist Ärger als in 99% der restlichen Jobs überhaupt. Wieso? Weil du im Krieg bist. Dort spawnst du nicht einfach wieder wenn du erschossen wirst, da bist du einfach weg vom Fenster und kannst dein Geld nicht mal mehr ausgeben. Jetzt wirst du sicherlich auch sagen, es gibt auch Truppen/Einheiten dort die nicht mit Feindkontakt zu tun haben... sicherlich gibt es Jobs die nicht direkt an der Front sind, aber potenziell bist du dort auch im Camp stark gefährdet und musst dich zu Tag und Nacht für einen Notfall bereit halten.
Der Bund egal wie wo ist kein angenehmer Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

Obwohl , Marine... gibts da im mom viel Aktivität , Kiregstechnisch bezogen?

Btw : 





> Dort spawnst du nicht einfach wieder wenn du erschossen wirst, da bist du einfach weg vom Fenster und kannst dein Geld nicht mal mehr ausgeben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Obwohl , Marine... gibts da im mom viel Aktivität , Kiregstechnisch bezogen?
> 
> Btw :
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß sind sie auch noch immer im Golf aktiv (dort aber nur zum aufpassen). Jedenfalls sind die Streitkräfte in Afghanistan grad federführend und daher ist die Angst von Terroranschlägen (überall natürlich) doch etwas erhöht als sonst.

//TanteEdith hats gefunden: Die Marine auf Spazierfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass dort Brutto-Beträge abgedruckt sind?
> Ich kann schwerlich glauben, dass dein Vater in 20 Jahren Anstellung nicht mehr verdient.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber ich find das schon ne sauerei das ich als bürokauffrau die gerademal das risko hat auf dem weg zur bank überfallen zu werden oder sich beim treppen laufen dumm dranstellt und sich ein bein oder so bricht brutto gerade mal 50 euro weniger verdient wie du (wohlbemerkt auch ohne die zuschüsse die ich noch bekomme)!

soviel zum deutschen staat!


----------



## Greeki (11. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> aber ich find das schon ne sauerei das ich als bürokauffrau die gerademal das risko hat auf dem weg zur bank überfallen zu werden oder sich beim treppen laufen dumm dranstellt und sich ein bein oder so bricht brutto gerade mal 50 euro weniger verdient wie du (wohlbemerkt auch ohne die zuschüsse die ich noch bekomme)!
> 
> soviel zum deutschen staat!



Der Deutsche Staat zwingt einem aber auch nicht zur Militärlaufbahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wems ned passt kann noch immer in die Freie Wirtschaft gehn und dort verdient man halt auch einfach besser.


----------



## Sleepysimon (11. Juli 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> ich biete Faktor 3.
> In meiner Zeit bei der Bundeswehr war der Sold an sich nur eine Position in der Rechnung. Hinzu kamen aber noch Ortszuschläge, bei mir sogar das doppelte, weil ich eine Zeitlang in Holland war.
> 
> Zum Thema Bund: Wie ist denn überhaupt die "Einstellungspraxis" heute? Zu meiner Zeit wurde alles, was nit T5 war, eingezogen. Auf T7 und Co. Ist das heute auch noch so? Wie "leicht" ist es heute noch, zum Bund zu kommen, vor allem die Tests für OA zu bestehen?
> Aber wie der Vorposter schon sagte .. das Geldargument war beim Bund noch nie das ausschlaggebende.




Alles unter T2 wird normal ausgemustert. Es gibt nur noch T1-T5 wobei T6 jetzt T3 ist.

Kommt ganz drauf an ob sie Leute brauchen. Hab mich bis jetzt erfolgreich drücken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

ich wurde mit t5 wegen 5 kg untergewicht ausgemustert.... und damals wollte ich sogar zu bund...

jetz gammel ich mit 250&#8364; netto rum...


----------



## jon_x (11. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab T2 bekommen troz brille und leichter hausstaub alergie.

naja ich hab über nacht nochmal nachgedacht und ich war in kunst eigentlich immer ganz gut. Lässt sich damit vieleicht etwas anfangen ?
Kreativität ist bei mir eigentlich auch kein Problem, in Kunst und Deutsch hatte ich nie Probleme wenn es um Kreative aufgaben ging.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Also ich hab T2 bekommen troz brille und leichter hausstaub alergie.
> 
> naja ich hab über nacht nochmal nachgedacht und ich war in kunst eigentlich immer ganz gut. Lässt sich damit vieleicht etwas anfangen ?
> Kreativität ist bei mir eigentlich auch kein Problem, in Kunst und Deutsch hatte ich nie Probleme wenn es um Kreative aufgaben ging.


da gibt es bestimmt was aber mir fällt jetzt leider nix ein, falls mir was einfällt geb ich bescheid oder du guckst wirklich mal bei google oder das arbeitsamt gibt dir da auch info`s drüber in welchem beruf man was machen muss.

so war es bei mir somindestens mal


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

graphic designer?


----------



## Sleepysimon (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ich wurde mit t5 wegen 5 kg untergewicht ausgemustert.... und damals wollte ich sogar zu bund...
> 
> jetz gammel ich mit 250€ netto rum...



Ein Freund von mir ist trotz 10kg Untergewicht mit T2 gemustert worden und musste zum Bund.


----------



## Greeki (11. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Also ich hab T2 bekommen troz brille und leichter hausstaub alergie.
> 
> naja ich hab über nacht nochmal nachgedacht und ich war in kunst eigentlich immer ganz gut. Lässt sich damit vieleicht etwas anfangen ?
> Kreativität ist bei mir eigentlich auch kein Problem, in Kunst und Deutsch hatte ich nie Probleme wenn es um Kreative aufgaben ging.



Jein... die Richtung Werbung würds gut treffen, aber ohne Ausbildung (und vorallem auf ein Jahr begrenzt) einen Platz zubekommen ist in diesem Gewerbe alles andere als einfach. Generell setzen die meisten Kreativen Berufe eine gute Ausbildung vorraus und achten daher schon auf Beruffserfahrung/Studiengang und ähnlichem.
Aber probieren (sprich bewerben bei Firmen) kostet nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> graphic designer?



muss man graphic design nicht studieren ?

ich hab mal bei www.berufenet.arbeitsagentur.de geguckt und einfach mal Kreativ eingegeben, leider glaub ich nicht das ich in den Berufen dort innerhalb Bremens oder in der nähe eine Praktikumsstelle bekommen kann.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Juli 2008)

Mediengestalter Digital-/Printmedien eventuell, wobei die Sparte immer noch verdammt überlaufen ist und es nicht einfach sein dürfte einen Praktikumsplatz zu bekommen. Allerdings halte ich persönlich von den Ausbildungsberufen in der Designsparte rein gar nichts, aber du willst ja keine Ausbildung, sondern erst mal ein Praktikum.
Und um ein bisschen Informatik kommt man dabei nicht drumrum, denn Webseitengestaltung gehört da, neben digitaler Bildbearbeitung, auch zum Aufgabenfeld.

Wenn du dich als Mediengestalter für ein Praktikum bewerben willst gehört meist, zusätzlich zum Standardinhalt einer Bewerbung, auch noch eine Auswahl an eigenen Arbeiten dazu. Also was du bisher schon gestalterisch produziert hast. Dabei gilt: Qualität über Quantität.

edit: Mediengestalter Digital- udn Printmedien ist auch ein Ausbildungsberuf. Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mediengestalt...und_Printmedien
Auch in Bremen gibt es gewiss zahlreiche kleine und größere Werbe-/Designagenturen, die sind Anlaufstelle bei einem Praktikum in der Richtung.

edit2:


Kreki schrieb:


> Aber probieren (sprich bewerben bei Firmen) kostet nichts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ah, Passfotos, Papier, Briefumschläge & Porto empfindest du nicht als Kostenpunkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar ist eine Einzelbewerbung nciht unbedingt viel, aber da die Firmen das Zeug meist nicht zurückschicken ist es auch ein Verlust. Und diese Verluste summieren sich hoch.
Extrembeispiel: ein guter Freund hat vor 2 Jahren sage und schreibe über 600(!) Bewerbungen abgeschickt, bis er ne Ausbildungsstelle gefunden hatte O_O


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> muss man graphic design nicht studieren ?
> 
> ich hab mal bei www.berufenet.arbeitsagentur.de geguckt und einfach mal Kreativ eingegeben, leider glaub ich nicht das ich in den Berufen dort innerhalb Bremens oder in der nähe eine Praktikumsstelle bekommen kann.


dann überleg mal weiter was dir so spass machen würde oder gib kaufm. ein als praktikant muss man sich da nicht sonderlich anstrengen.

bei den firme wo ich war somindestens mal nicht


----------



## jon_x (11. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> dann überleg mal weiter was dir so spass machen würde oder gib kaufm. ein als praktikant muss man sich da nicht sonderlich anstrengen.
> 
> bei den firme wo ich war somindestens mal nicht



hmm naja auch wenn meine informatiknote nicht gut war, webdesign würde mich auch intressieren.


----------



## Jenny84 (11. Juli 2008)

ich hatte auch jede menge bewerbungen weg geschickt keine ahnung wieviele aber nur so als beispiel von 100 bewerbungen hab ich gerade mal 10 absagen zurück bekommen was die anderen mit meinen unterlagen gemacht haben weiss ich nicht.

bei mir war das aber auch ne andere situation mein ausbildungsbetrieb ist im dezember 02 pleite gegangen und ich hab mir nen neuen ausbildungsplatz für nurnoch 5 monate suchen müssen ansonsten wäre ich nicht zur prüfung zugelassen worden.
zum schluss hab ich dann nen platz durch bekannte bekommen und in der firma bin ich heute noch

aber meine schwester hatte auch mal nen praktikumsplatz gesucht und hat halt bei den firmen angerufen und gefragt ob die praktikanten brauchen


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> hmm naja auch wenn meine informatiknote nicht gut war, webdesign würde mich auch intressieren.



webdesign / Mediengestalter Digital-/Printmedien hat nur zum Teil etwas mit informatik zu tun , je nachdem was fürn fachgebiet du machst.

Aber Naja , es geht ja nur um nen praktikumsplatz , also werden die nciht ZU genau auf deine noten schauen.

Musst dich halt nur gut beim bewerbungsgespräch/vorstellungsgespräch verkaufen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja ein tipp noch :

wenn ihr in eure bewerbungen reinschreibt , das ihr euer material bei einer absage gerne zurückbekommen möchtet wird das in 95% der fälle gemacht. Müsst es halt nur professionel ausdrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (11. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> webdesign / Mediengestalter Digital-/Printmedien hat nur zum Teil etwas mit informatik zu tun , je nachdem was fürn fachgebiet du machst.
> 
> Aber Naja , es geht ja nur um nen praktikumsplatz , also werden die nciht ZU genau auf deine noten schauen.
> 
> ...



das freut mich zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vieleicht hab ich ja glück und finde was in der richtung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Juli 2008)

Webdesign ist doch schon ein Fachgebiet von Mediengestalter D/P und zwar eins von denen, die Informatik beinhalten. HTML/CSS sollte man zumindest beherrschen, sonst kann man nur schwerlich umsetzbare Websitelayouts entwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

Mach irgendnen Kaufmann und fertig...


----------



## Hishabye (12. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Mach irgendnen Kaufmann und fertig...




...um nachher keinen Job zu finden weil jeder Heinz und Kuhn das macht und
die Firmen nur noch am Rationalisieren sind?

Ok ich hab Industriekauffrau gelernt, weil mich der Beruf damals interessiert hat.

Die Ausbilung im meinem Betrieb hat Spass gemacht und ich wurd nach der Prüfung übernommen.
Bekam 3 x je halbes jahr befristeten Vertrag und danach wurde er nicht verlängert, da
zu der Zeit in der Küchenbranche die Auftragslange so mies war.

Das Ende vom Lied...schau in der Jobbörse vom AA nach...90% werden nur durch
Zeitarbeitsfirmane gesucht...und ich lass mich nicht fürn geringen Lohn von A nach B schicken und
auch noch wenns denen passt dann in der PO treten. 

Und bei normalen Arbeitgebern trudeln dann hunderte von Bewerbungen ab, wo der eine besser ist als 
der andere.

So sieht es leider im kaufmännischen Bereich im Moment aus...und auch wenn mir das AA schon
sagte die Lage verbessert sich..ich beurteile, das anders da ich es am eigenen Leib erfahre :/


----------



## Jenny84 (14. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> ...um nachher keinen Job zu finden weil jeder Heinz und Kuhn das macht und
> die Firmen nur noch am Rationalisieren sind?
> 
> Ok ich hab Industriekauffrau gelernt, weil mich der Beruf damals interessiert hat.
> ...


dafür kann man sich aber als bürokauffrau bis zum steuerberater weiter fortbilden! oder auch bilanzbuchhaltung und die sind wiederum gefragter


----------

